# Osage Beach, MO CCO (Osage Premium Outlets)



## lkimmy (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi! I didn't see a thread of Osage Premium CCO. Has any one every been? How's the selection? Thanks in advance


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

Anyone been lately?


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

has anyone visited  this CCO lately? updates?


----------



## luv_makeup (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

My husband and I are going there tomorrow I will post an update when I return 

Lisa


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luv_makeup* 

 
_My husband and I are going there tomorrow I will post an update when I return 

Lisa




_

 


great thanks you soo much Lisa


----------



## luv_makeup (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

Okay here is the things I can remember

Porcelin Pink MSF
Refined MSF
Sunny by nature MSF

Medium and dark MSF with shimmer

Earth to Earth blush
Space out blush
Improvise blush

Both of the beauty powders from a rose romance

They had most of the lipsticks and lipglasses from all races all sexes

They had all of the holiday sets 

They had golden lemon, vanilla, teal, violet and chocolate brown pigments

Greenstroke, rocklickin and one other paint pot.

They had silverstroke fluidline

There were lots of other lipstick and lipglasses

Please let me know if you are looking for a specific item and I will try to remember if it was there.

Hope this helps

Lisa


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

Hey Lisa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you happen to remember if there were more pigments or just those? 
i wanted these...

Circa plum
Universal mix
Sweet siena
Gold mode
Golden olive
Melon


also do you know if they had any full size brushes there? also, you dont happen to remember which other pp there was right? was it fresco rose?

thanks a ton!


----------



## luv_makeup (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

They did not have the pigments you listed.  The only other one that I remember was steel blue. There were not many.

They had no full size brushes from MAC.

I don't remember the other paint pot sorry.

The lady was really nice she said they get their shipments at the end of the month and to check back.  It is a three hour drive for me so I don't get there often. 

I am going to the Branson outlet later this month so I am hoping they have more pigments.

Lisa


----------



## luv_makeup (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

They did not have the pigments you listed. The only other one that I remember was steel blue. There were not many.

They had no full size brushes from MAC.

I don't remember the other paint pot sorry.

The lady was really nice she said they get their shipments at the end of the month and to check back. It is a three hour drive for me so I don't get there often. 

I am going to the Branson outlet later this month so I am hoping they have more pigments.

Lisa


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

great thank you so much lisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, by the holiday sets you meant the palettes included right?


----------



## luv_makeup (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

Yes they had all the eye palettes and the mini glosses


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: CCO: Osage Premium Outlets (Osage Beach, MO)*

great! thanks again


----------



## nychick1384 (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone been there recently? I'm making a trip up on Sunday.


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was there this past weekend and they had some of the Mega Metal Shadows and Kissable Lip Colours from the Peacocky collection. Eye, lip and cheek products from Venemous Villians. Gift sets from the 2010 and 2009 holiday collections. Porcelain Pink MSF, several nail polishes, and a few pigments. Sorry I can't remember more, I should have snapped some pics with my phone.


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 6, 2011)

I wish my local CCO had the MM Shadows


----------



## kodiac (Oct 8, 2011)

excited to see this thread, i live outside of camdenton mo near osage beach so i try to get to the cco at least monthly. reading this makes me think i need to go, like, tomorrow


----------

